# What I wish



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Is that we could change pax ratings in Uber within 24 hours like we can with Lyft. 

It is the one thing I like about Lyft.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Rare


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes they really screwed us on that one. Part of the decision to pick up a pax should be determined by possibilities of a decent ride with additional chances for gratuities. People who tip deserve to stand out. Had a guy give me 2 twentys (Best tip in 4000 rides) this morning after his ride home from "work", great conversation and very interesting pax but it sucks to think he got the same 5 stars that alot of other riders get. Uber loves to make this a gamble and of course the house always wins.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> Yes they really screwed us on that one. Part of the decision to pick up a pax should be determined by possibilities of a decent ride with additional chances for gratuities. People who tip deserve to stand out. Had a guy give me 2 twentys (Best tip in 4000 rides) this morning after his ride home from "work", great conversation and very interesting pax but it sucks to think he got the same 5 stars that alot of other riders get. Uber loves to make this a gamble and of course the house always wins.


Exactly. I am only rating a passenger on whether or not they tip. I don't want to be matched with a non-tipping passenger.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Is that we could change pax ratings in Uber within 24 hours like we can with Lyft.
> 
> It is the one thing I like about Lyft.


Uber loves you.
You Don't wish for more money

It's all about the "rating" whether yours or Uber's clients

Seriously, uber is a genius organization

Next up: uber will allow Drivers to change ratings while requiring Them to pay a monthly app access fee of $100 + fare decrease

:woot:And they continue to sign up:woot:



TXqwi3812 said:


> Exactly. I am only rating a passenger on whether or not they tip. I don't want to be matched with a non-tipping passenger.


Passengers are Uber family members, uber's Future
Drivers are disposable non employees

When u continually low rate uber's family members 
Uber perceives this as
Driver's mental defect with anti social proclivities

If u were the Boss
would u want a disposable non-employee Bad Mouthing your cherished customers?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Uber loves you.
> You Don't wish for more money
> 
> It's all about the "rating" whether yours or Uber's clients
> ...


Lyft is ok with it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Is that we could change pax ratings in Uber within 24 hours like we can with Lyft.
> 
> It is the one thing I like about Lyft.


We used to be able to. 
Many claimed to do it on a regular basis.

Don't think it made a lick of difference.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad they done away with the ability. I think that they only time a person should be able to go back and change a rating is if that passenger contacts you after the trip thru Uber about a lost item etc. That aspect of the transaction should be ratable.


----------

